# Mail n'envoie pas mes emails



## Jannot83 (5 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout nouvel utilisateur de Mac, je possede un iMac 21,5" equipé de base de Lion.
Juqu'a present je me debrouille seul pour resoudre mes petits soucis, mais la je bloque 

J'ai parametré mon logiciel Mail sans aucunes difficultés, je receptionne mes mails sans aucuns soucis, mais impossible d'en envoyer, et ce quelque soit la boite avec laquelle je tente de le faire. J'ai essayé de changer de compte smtp, mais rien a faire.

Auriez vous une idee svp ?

Merci a vous


----------



## Larme (5 Septembre 2011)

Dis-nous ce que tu as mis dans SMTP en paramètres.
D'où essaies-tu de les envoyer également (WiFi personnel etc.) ?


----------



## Jannot83 (5 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci de tenter de m'aider.

Voici une capture d'ecran de mes parametres smtp (qui ont etaient ajoutés automatiquement suite a l'enregistrement de mes comptes mails)

Quand a ma connexion internet, il s'agit de ma connexion personnelle en  wifi via ma 9box evolution; qui me servait lorsque j'avais un PC avec  Thunderbird


----------



## lolipale (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Deux choses me viennent à l'esprit


Dans la configuration de la neufbox (normalement http://192.168.1.1) sous l'onglet Réseau, puis sous l'onglet Filtrage, il convient de désactiver le filtre.
Si le filtre est activé, vous ne pouvez pas utiliser un autre serveur smtp que celui de SFR !
Voici les paramètres smtp pour sfr :
nom d'hôte : smtp.sfr.fr
nom utilisateur : votre adresse email complète (@sfr.fr compris)
SSL activé, authentification par mot de passe
Port du serveur 465
A votre disposition


----------



## Jannot83 (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'avais verifie ce parametre bien que sous W$ ca fonctionnais parfaitement, mais rien a faire.
Finalement, a tete reposé, je me suis souvenu que SFR n'aimais pas le SSL, et effectivement, en decochant le SSL dans l'option "avancé", ben tout roule.


----------

